# Kinky/Extreme M/M RP (CLOSED)



## secretbluejay (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone interested? Discord is an option. I'm open to playing different species.


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 14, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## Icemaniceman69 (Oct 20, 2018)

Im up to get down!


----------



## secretbluejay (Oct 28, 2018)

Bump


----------

